

Budgie desktop environment 8.2: A project of Solus - Enindu
https://github.com/solus-project/budgie-desktop/releases/tag/v8.2

======
karmakaze
@OP some context might be helpful. I certainly am not up on Budgie or Solus
(formerly Evolve OS, not to be confused with SolusOS on distrowatch). The best
presentation I found was [http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-evolve-os-
could-win-...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-evolve-os-could-win-
you-over-to-linux-and-me-away-from-ubuntu/)

